# ijoy caption po270 help needed



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

can sameone plz tel me what tcr means
i can set tcrm1/2




is all this info ok?


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Hi @Moerse Rooikat 
I am not a temp control vaper

But it seems you are in temp control mode with a temp of 320 degrees Fahrenheit

That TCR M1 and M2 i presume are the two memories for temperature coefficient of resistance
Its a setting you can use if you use a wire not covered by the inbuilt settings for various wires.

What wire are you using?
Are you trying to use temperature control or normal wattage vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can sameone plz tel me what tcr means
> i can set tcrm1/2
> View attachment 115410
> 
> ...


Temperature Coefficient of Resistance. As a conductor heats up, its resistance value changes. TCR is a value that identifies this ratio of change in resistance to heat of the material. As an example a TCR value of 0.25 would indicate that for every degree increase in heat the resistance grows with 0.25 (one quarter) ohm.

The TCR value of each material is different but from the pics I assume you are running a nickel coil. From steam engine I see the TCR value to be 0.006 (6000 ×10^-6) but can not relate it to the settings on the specific mod you are using.

If it works fine it should be right as incorrect settings are immediately noticeable.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (5/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Moerse Rooikat
> I am not a temp control vaper
> 
> But it seems you are in temp control mode with a temp of 320 degrees Fahrenheit
> ...


Having a second look, I notice that resistance is pretty high for a nickel coil! Think @Silver may be spot on!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

normal i am using kanthal a1 28awg wire 10 wraps on a 3mm . coil what must it be set to


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

i want a long coil i think it is better can be wrong so i dit 10 wraps. 4 wraps just look so small


----------



## Raindance (5/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> normal i am using kanthal a1 28awg wire 10 wraps on a 3mm . coil what must it be set to


Normal Watt or Power mode. The screen should not display any temperature information. Sorry I do not know the Mod nor its Menu functioning.

Regards


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> normal i am using kanthal a1 28awg wire 10 wraps on a 3mm . coil what must it be set to



Hi @Moerse Rooikat 
Kanthal is mot for temp control vaping. (Its resistance doesnt change with heat)
For that wire you need to use normal power mode

Just figure out how to cycle through the different modes and select wattage or power mode

For a 1 ohm coil i would say start at 15Watts and vary it up to about 20 watts

Maybe try for your next coil to be around 0.5 ohms, then use about 30 watts of power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Normal Watt or Power mode. The screen should not display any temperature information. Sorry I do not know the Mod nor its Menu functioning.
> 
> Regards


o ok yes there is a normal mode and so on let me select it and see
thanks fore the help


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

wow much better flavor 
wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (5/12/17)

Kanthal is a special alloy which practically does not change resistance when heated. It can therefore not be used in Temperature Control mode on most mods. TC mode is basicaly restricted to Nickel, Titanium and Stainless Steel coils.

Kanthal is always Watt mode.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

and the nicotine hit is back. sweat thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

like so


just the amp is way up there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Great @Moerse Rooikat !
How's the vape on that?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

a bid dry but 35w is better
nice nic hit no los

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> like so
> View attachment 115423
> View attachment 115424
> just the amp is way up there


Nice volt and amp level, al well within the limits of the dual battery mod so if the vape is good you are in a good place!

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Nice volt and amp level, al well within the limits of the dual battery mod so if the vape is good you are in a good place!
> 
> Enjoy!


it is a bid dry. i am missing the wet vape of before. will upping the what change that. or maybe to soft/hard mode


----------



## Raindance (6/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> it is a bid dry. i am missing the wet vape of before. will upping the what change that. or maybe to soft/hard mode


Not sure what the soft and hard modes actually do. I would go down to about 20W and then gradually increase the wattage by 5W testing the vape at each level to find the sweet spot. It could be higher or lower than where you at now.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Not sure what the soft and hard modes actually do. I would go down to about 20W and then gradually increase the wattage by 5W testing the vape at each level to find the sweet spot. It could be higher or lower than where you at now.
> 
> Regards


ok will do. ply and vape ply and vape. definitely hard work


----------



## Raindance (6/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok will do. ply and vape ply and vape. definitely hard work


All part of the fun, lol

Regards


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Nice volt and amp level, al well within the limits of the dual battery mod so if the vape is good you are in a good place!
> 
> Enjoy!



Just wanted to say that the volts and amps on screen are coming off the chip not the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

ok sweat was stressing here found my spot for now

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (6/12/17)

I'm going to start with DON'T CHARGE THIS MOD VIA USB.
many have detonated or malfunctioned because it doesn't have balanced charging. 

This is what I can remember from when I used this mod for long while. I've read various threads about the power settings from what I came up with it's a little like this....

*Hard mode:* 30% over whatever wattage you have displayed for +-2 seconds. Eg; Wattage set to 45W will actually fire at
58.5W for 2ish seconds then drop back down to 45W. - The drop back down part seems to be subjective. some say it's permanently 30% more.

*Soft Mode:* 20% under whatever wattage you have displayed on screen for +-2 Seconds. Eg; Wattage set to 45W will actually fire at 36W for 2ish seconds then jump back up to 45W. - The jump back up part seems to be subjective some say its permanently 20% less.

*User:* This is basically the ability to set any power curve. IE first second 80W second second 60W 3rd second 65W for example. I personally never bothered to learn how to use it.

*Normal:* Fires at the set Wattage
*
Temp control:* Off and not really worth your time - if you're new to temp control. The values set on the device are incorrect/ widly off, but you can find them on DJLsbvapes youtube teardown of the captain. As far as I know every udpate they've released for the mod so far has been fine tuning the temp control. I don't use it so I can't comment on it's effectiveness. I had the first release in SA so maybe they fixed it with the art covers? Anyways I used it once or twice with no success and that ended my temp control adventure. So take this paragraph as a clear indication that I know doodley squat about temp control.

My personal opinion is to just stick to Normal Power mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I'm going to start with DON'T CHARGE THIS MOD VIA USB.
> many have detonated or malfunctioned because it doesn't have balanced charging.
> 
> This is what I can remember from when I used this mod for long while. I've read various threads about the power settings from what I came up with it's a little like this....
> ...



thanks i will get a charger wen i can afford it nice tip


----------



## Spyro (6/12/17)

Scratch what I said about the balanced charging not being there. Did some reading and it actually is reliable. But I do know that a few have blown up while charging. 



"*TL;DR:* Overall, the Captain PD270 is doing a good job at charging. The cut off voltage is perfect at right on 4.20V, it balances the cells fairly well, the charging current is a safe (estimated) 440mA, it has a proper charge cycle termination, does not float charge and also is estimated to have a very low standby current. The device seemed to stay very cool during charging. Please keep in mind this is a very quick test with only a few parameters measured. There may be gremlins lurking but for now it's looking positive. Updates will be posted if needed."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/12/17)

now u ade same demon killer fused Clapton wire. on 0.38ohm poet it on 50w and dam wow. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

